# What is this gear box worth to sell



## Danshell (Jul 21, 2020)

I bought a 10k and it came with this gearbox that I believe is for a 9.

Even though the gear box has obviously been sitting around for many years I am pretty sure it has never been used. 

I will never have a use for it so I may as well sell it, however I have absolutely no idea what it is worth to sell, so can someone please give me a some ball park figures?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 21, 2020)

Pretty much nothing, but just put it in a large flat rate box (I don't want you to have to spend too much on shipping), and send it to me to get it out of your way. Mike


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 21, 2020)

Maybe check E-bay for what they have sold for?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 21, 2020)

At least 250 I would think
-Mark


----------



## 4ssss (Jul 21, 2020)

Being you're in Australia, you won't get a very good idea of the value from anyone here in the states.


----------



## Danshell (Jul 21, 2020)

FOMOGO said:


> Pretty much nothing, but just put it in a large flat rate box (I don't want you to have to spend too much on shipping), and send it to me to get it out of your way. Mike



Ok so does $300 postage sound reasonable 



NCjeeper said:


> Maybe check E-bay for what they have sold for?



I had a look on the US Ebay (there are none in the australian version) and they all appear to be around the $300 mark.



markba633csi said:


> At least 250 I would think
> -Mark



Thanks I think you are on the money.



4ssss said:


> Being you're in Australia, you won't get a very good idea of the value from anyone here in the states.



Ill have to put it on the US Ebay as 'free postage' price and soak up the postage cost myself. Ill do full disclosure in the Ad that it is coming from Australia. 

Thanks for the help gents I have a better idea now what its worth. If I got $350 posted I would be happy. Its going to cost around $75 USD to post it from here to the US, but who knows, maybe someone in Australia needs a gearbox.


----------



## timmeh (Jul 21, 2020)

Danshell said:


> I bought a 10k and it came with this gearbox that I believe is for a 9.
> 
> Even though the gear box has obviously been sitting around for many years I am pretty sure it has never been used.
> 
> ...


Should/maybe fit a hercus 9". Australian built version of South Bend.


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 22, 2020)

Yes I was thinking Hercus too; there must be many Hercuses there. Or is it Herci?


----------

